# Complete newb - The Fundamentals



## Dawson (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Guys... looking for the fundamentals to a basic golf swing.. 

I'm 22, only been on a course once, and for the most part have had no instruction on composing a solid or consistent swing. I'd appreciate it if you could point me in the direction of some basics as far as grip, stance, posture, and movement... thanks


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Dawson said:


> Hey Guys... looking for the fundamentals to a basic golf swing..
> 
> I'm 22, only been on a course once, and for the most part have had no instruction on composing a solid or consistent swing. I'd appreciate it if you could point me in the direction of some basics as far as grip, stance, posture, and movement... thanks


My recommendation is to see a teaching pro in your area. He can help you faster and better than we can here because he will give the right info AND he will give you immediate feedback. We can make lots of suggestions, point you toward websites, but you won't actually know if you are doing it as instructed because we aren't seeing you as you swing. A basic lesson package will usually pay back big dividends. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dawson (Jul 18, 2007)

That's part of it though, I don't want to spend the money on lessons or swing analysis from a pro cause I've just started and am not trying to do anything special - just go to the course with my brother-in-law or uncle and chase a ball around... I just want the most basic guidelines in swing construction... Thanks though!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## beachbuzzard (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Dawson...

It's very difficult to say what is most important. The golf swing is so complex. If you are going to go about it on your own, then it is a long road and will take a long, long time (unless you happen to be naturally gifted, which very few are). That's not to say you shouldn't or can't try, because if you're patient and you want to try to do it alone, it is rewarding. I am one that speaks from that, because I am also self-taught --- other than golf magazine, golf channel and internet tips that is. I try to work on one thing at a time, then try to find a solution to that problem... and then move onto another problem. By keeping my thoughts on one problem, I keep from having too many thoughts in my head at one time. But like I said... it has been a long road. By doing that, I probably have sacrificed having a great swing and I have taken over 20 years to get to where I am today (I regularly shoot in the 80s and low 90s now). 

I think maybe a good thing for you to do would be to watch some of those videos on YouTube by Steve Bishop that posts in here.... here's one of his posts... http://www.golfforum.com/golf-tips/2766-video-lesson-setup.html

Once you get to YouTube you can look up more of his videos. I like his stuff... maybe it will get you started on the right track.

Good luck!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Heres another Golf video site, Rodger Gunn PGA instructor, just click on one of the green tabs beside a category and the video will play. He's got a very natural way of putting things across. 

About.com: http://www.golfsociety.us/cp_index.php


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Dawson, I could show a bunch of pics and stuff..but you are much beter off finding a pro in your area.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

Like the others said above getting a pro to give you lessons would be the best. However I myself only started playing 2 years ago. You are going to discover very early on that golf is "pull your hair out frustration sometimes". Seeing that you don't want to pay for instruction as I did. Some good quality time at the driving range will do you a world of good. This is a good place to figure out what works and don't work with your stance and grip. Personally I stand with my feet shoulder width apart with a pretty tight grip. What I did at first I would drive a ball and if it went straight I would look at where my hands were for that shot...........let go and regrip it in the same spot to see if you can shoot 2 in a row. Its hard to explain in words what to try and I hope I didn't confuse you. 

Good luck and keep practicing it gets better with time.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

MOST IMPORTANT THING IS IMPACT heh ....


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

If you don't wanna pay the money ...And you have a set of clubs...Go to a local public course and try to play with some guys...or go to a range and just ask questions to ppl around you..I would say they'd be happy to help you if you ask...They would show you different types of grips etc how to make your stance ...Golf is like school you don't get anywhere w/o first asking questions and finding out stuff..No one just picks up a club and knows wat to do with it we all had to ask questions whether its a golf professional or a local player etc.


----------



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

Go to college.

Seriously, that's what I did.

We have a Junior College nearby that offers golf as one of their physical education classes. It cost me like 20 bucks. Not only did he teach us the basics, but every class we'd hit 40-50 balls each practicing what he taught us. The class was twice per week for 4 months. If I had a pro give me that many lessons I'd be in the poor house.

Now, he probably wasn't as good as a teaching pro, but he taught me the basics. Now I'm at a point where I can read golf tips in magazines or online and make minor adjustments to improve my swing on my own.

If you want to go out and play with your brother in law and uncle, why don't you ask them to teach you the basics?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Infecious hit it on the head, if your playing with family just ask them they'll be willing to help. And i'm sure they won't charge an arm and leg like most pros.


----------



## beachbuzzard (Jun 14, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> Infecious hit it on the head, if your playing with family just ask them they'll be willing to help. And i'm sure they won't charge an arm and leg like most pros.


Another side benefit is that it is much easier to hit golf balls with TWO arms and legs than just ONE of each!!


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Grip:
YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction & Drills - Full Swing Grip

Setup:
YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction & Drills - The Setup

Finish:
YouTube - www.golfinstruction.biz - The Finish (edited)

Walk through Drill:
YouTube - Golf Tips, Lessons, Instruction, & Drills - Walk Through

This is my beginner series.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

i have some simple advice:

1. get a book. cheaper than a pro and you can absorb at your own pace. "Back to Basics" by Tom Watson is one i can speak for. 

2. really, go get a lesson relatively soon... if you want to play the game, be prepared for the expense. an hour with a pro will most likely cost you less than 3 greens fees and probably triple your enjoyment in the long run. i bet many of us self-taught types would trade next months play to start fresh under the eyes of a trained PGA Professional. but you cant.... muscle memory is everything in this game. Don't be afraid to ask questions and say 'i didn't get that. can you show me that again.' its your money! your best bet is to follow the lesson with some range time. or take notes, or anything that will commit the lesson/money to long term memory. 

3. don't listen to people's advice before you make a shot on the course. if they want to play teacher, make them tell you AFTER you make an attempt. with specific observations. EXCEPTION: alignment help if youre expecting it. too many people people's swings become a pile of quick-fixes heard second or third-hand with no context. (mine too sometimes... i'm not the holier-than-thou sort, though i refrain from advice during a round unless asked)


4. you can really only concentrate on one or two things at once. most golf swings actually take place in 2 seconds or less. just re-enforcing another poster there. 

5. set a preshot routine... its easy, and requires NO GOLFING SKILL but proves to be one of your most valuable assets on the course. you can change it on the fly, but keep something Constant on EVERY SHOT you approach BEFORE youre standing over the ball with all those thoughts racing... this should really be #1...

6. spend some money on some range tokens. get a bulk deal to save some money. you can go play for a while with no immediate cost, and the investment will make you use them up. it forces me to practice if i have a 'sunk-cost' starin at me and nothin on the tele.

7. IT TAKES AN AVERAGE OF 3+ DAYS A WEEK TO CONSISTANTLY IMPROVE!!! your level of commitment can vary drastically, but dont expect much improvement playing even once a week. a better score does not necessarily mean improvement in my book. i consider improvement where the bad rounds get better. heres were the weeknight hour(s) on the range comes in. 

8. on the range: use your preshot routine on range shots too... makes the most of your practice. i get the smaller buckets so i can gauge my mental/physical energy. sometimes 30 swings is enough, if they are thought-out swings. learn each club. 

9. CHIPPING/PUTTING: make a conscious effort to watch the ground AFTER you hit your ball... if you are taking a short, controlled swing, are you really worried about losing your ball? seriously, it works. most of chipshots that rocket across the green to the other fringe are caused by the golfer looking up to see if it traveled the correct distance... WHO CARES? i bet it will get the the spot you want more often if you dont watch it. when you look up, it causes the club to vary from the intended path at the last second (the worse possible time). from the watson book: 'listen for the ball to drop.' i read that line when i was 13 and i still try to do it.
side note: putts account for ~40% of all golf shots. putt on the carpet at home. i know the 18-footer down the hall has a decent right-left break.. hehe. in this years Open, Garcia shot 65-71 for the first two days. putts: 27-32.... 

10. probably the oldest addage in golf, and the same as #9 keep your head down. let your eyes rise well behind the clubface on full shots. NOT BEFORE. golfers loose balls. let it be because you didn't see it. besides, thats what playing partners are for(e) ehehe.

11. never be afraid to start over. if you get an uncomfortable feeling over your ball, back off... this is something i'm working on too.

12. make sure you have something higher lofted than a PW in your bag (a SW of some sort preferably). you'd be suprised how often people make this mistake. no need to spend the big bucks just yet. before i upgraded my set, i made some very good shots with a $25 Wilson 56deg SW from a discount department store. i use my SW for most chips (Chip: partial swings from near the green best played from the back of the stance with confident, short blows)

13. (MOST IMPORTANT, BY FAR) enjoy the game... its hard. its hard for everyone. regularly argued to be the most difficult, most individualistic game in the popular world. the frusteration never goes away, it just gets more specific. but, the exultation and personal rewards for performance stay about the same across all levels. i think thats why we love it. one man's 60 yard worm-killer to the nearest waterhazard is another man's lipped out birdie putt. JUST REMEMBER: every time you hit a bad shot, someone is working and thinking about golfing... 

getting windy, better stop. i feel like i put alot of energy in this, so i hope something in there helps.




ummm... 14. when your a member of the club and 55+... please let us singles play through occasionally... argh. if you mean it when you say 'enjoy your youth' LET ME FINISH IN UNDER 4 HRS!. hehe.

fundimentals include quotes, right? mark twain said 'golf is a good walk spoiled'

to all the other forum members, feel free to add/refine the list. just lookin for a good format to point future posters.


----------



## Dawson (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks a ton guys... I had my buddy take a few videos on his phone of my swing and have found it to be rather consistent, but on my downswing - I'm tending to come over the top instead of keeping the club on plane.... any thoughts?


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

there are as many ways to 'come-over-the-top' as there are golf swings. i bet its the most common destroyer of golf swings. (that and tempo.. but who cares about tempo if you arent putting the clubhead on plane?)

in my case, i come over the top when i don't rotate my hips away from the target enough on my backswing; i pay particular attention to my backside hip (right for RH golfers). the hips have a profound effect on the shoulders... if my shoulder-turn is off-plane (over-the-top) it usually means i didn't clear (rotate) my hips enough on the backswing, especially with the longer clubs. but that me...

i work on a good torso rotation in front of a full length mirror without a club and my arms crossed on my chest. boring, but effective. 

look around on youtube.com, as mentioned by another poster... a 'golf lesson pivot' or 'golf lesson rotation' search or something along those lines might help you find (or at least rule out) some of the classic causes. 

if you don't give yourself plenty of space for your arms/hands to come from the inside on the downswing, your upper body has no choice but to alter your swing-plane. or .... or.... or....

its so hard to give specific swing advice without seeing the swing... so much of golf is feel, its hard to explain with out visual aids. hope this gets ya on the right track, though... youtube.com is a good resource if you can get through all the crap.

and $0.98's your change (i have a tendency to make long posts... let me know if i go 'over-the-top' hehe)


----------

